# Happy Birthday, Johannes



## Guest (May 7, 2018)

Brahms was born on 7th May, 1833; time to acknowledge the master with some of his music. One of my absolute favourites: played by Stephen Kovacevich. A staggering piece of music!!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

O Happy Day for Music when Brahms was born!


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I grew up listening to the 4 symphonies, the two piano concertos and the _Requiem_, but I keep coming back to this "little" piece:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> O Happy Day for Music when Brahms was born!


Lovely comment!!

"If ever any beauty I did see which I desired and got, 'twas but a dream of thee". (John Donne)


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2018)

Room2201974 said:


> I grew up listening to the 4 symphonies, the two piano concertos and the _Requiem_, but I keep coming back to this "little" piece:


Oh, absolutely. And the beloved Kovacevich playing.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

My current favorite is #6 from op. 118, one of his darkest pieces


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2018)

Not looking too bad for 184!!!


----------



## mrpoodestump (May 8, 2018)

Thanks for the post, I've neglected listening to Brahms, I'm just now getting into his music and I've been enjoying every moment


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Brahms has the distinction of having quite probably the most successful Opus No. 1 among composers, his Piano Sonata No. 1, a favorite of mine from the moment I first heard it.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

BiscuityBoyle said:


> My current favorite is #6 from op. 118, one of his darkest pieces


Also one of my favorites! I had Van Cliburn's _My Favorite Brahms_ on cassette and darn near wore off the magnetic part of the tape listening to it!!!!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Didn't I see a composers birthday thread somewhere on this site?


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

A rousing "Academic Festival" cheer for Brahms, and may his noble works shine for many more years to come.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> Didn't I see a composers birthday thread somewhere on this site?


Very possible. I'm a technological klutz. This is a beautiful work by Brahms, and it isn't often heard: *Schicksalslied*


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Christabel said:


> Very possible. I'm a technological klutz. This is a beautiful work by Brahms, and it isn't often heard: *Schicksalslied*
> 
> ]


Composer Birthdays


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

Brahms' chamber music has always been my favorite. I'm listening to the Brahms Piano Quintet performed by Barry Douglas and the Tokyo String Quartet. (Thanks to hpowders recommendation!)


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

mrpoodestump said:


> Thanks for the post, I've neglected listening to Brahms, I'm just now getting into his music and I've been enjoying every moment


You will be richly rewarded!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I listened to his requiem yesterday morning.

He wrote beautiful songs too:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> Composer Birthdays


yes composers birthday and one member posted just about every day with birthdays....then as of April 27th no posts. i guess there were no birthdays until.... i guess there is a web site one can visit to check birthdays. i wonder why the member stopped???


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

ldiat said:


> yes composers birthday and one member posted just about every day with birthdays....then as of April 27th no posts. i guess there were no birthdays until.... i guess there is a web site one can visit to check birthdays. i wonder why the member stopped???


Boredom would be one possibility.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Happy Birthday Brahms! Fresh & Lively. From Lark


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Larkenfield said:


> Happy Birthday Brahms! Fresh & Lively. From Lark


double like with Nicola!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> Boredom would be one possibility.


i think "boredom " is the wrong word. how can one get board on this message board. gee so many neat threads...jokes-non classic music- Which aria (or duet, scene, etc) made you fall in love with your favorite singers?


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

Larkenfield said:


> Happy Birthday Brahms! Fresh & Lively. From Lark


This is one of my favorite movements from Brahms' Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 8, as well as all of his chamber music!  The central section of this movement is so beautifully lyrical. What a visually stunning video too!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Beet131 said:


> This is one of my favorite movements from Brahms' Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 8, as well as all of his chamber music! The central section of this movement is so beautifully lyrical. *What a visually stunning video too!*


Shame they didn't pay attention enough, like the Beethoven score in front of the players.


----------



## Gottfried (Feb 16, 2018)

Magnificent Brahms. Listening to his violin concerto as I write.

Piano trio #1: along with Haydn's Gypsy, and for very different reasons, my favorite of the genre.


----------

